# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] How to Choose a Proxy for an Antidetect Browser

## Albert911

With each passing day, making money online, and in particular, affiliate marketing, requires more and more technical savvy. The evolution of antifraud systems of advertising sites and governmental bans on certain resources makes it a must to have reliable proxies at hand. Let's now analyze why we need proxies and what they are.
What is a Proxy

An program or device known as a proxy server serves as a bridge between your computer and the Internet. The proxy enables you to access the Internet using a different address from the one your computer's allocated IP address, which also contains information about your Internet service provider and location.

*What are mobile proxies*

Mobile proxies connect to the Internet directly, not through domestic ISPs or data centers. It should come as no surprise that mobile carriers are used to create the connection. Their IPs are standard cellular device addresses. Websites recognize this connection as coming from a PC tablet or smartphone. You will receive dynamic, revolving IPs when you purchase mobile proxies. It opens up possibilities for online data collection and distribution while assisting in avoiding operational limitations.

_What Distinguishes Mobile Proxies From Traditional Proxies?_

First of all, compared to standard server proxies, mobile proxies already provide a significant level of confidence because their IP addresses are those of the mobile operators. Second, rotation entails a modification of the external IP address (by timer, link or automatically by operator).

_Socks 5 Proxy, Http, and Https_

There are three different kinds of proxies. The distinction between them is that HTTP does not encrypt data while it is being sent. In other words, an attacker might theoretically connect to the channel and eavesdrop on queries made by the victim's browser.
Through the use of a secure SSL certificate, HTTPS continues functioning while encrypting data in transit. HTTP proxies just alter the IP address; their advantages and there. When anonymity is not a concern, they can be utilized for simple activities.
In situations where HTTP/HTTPS cannot be utilized or when a default proxy is not supported, SOCKS is a network protocol that is employed. Data is transmitted "as is" and is not encrypted.
Choose the fifth version of the server (SOCKS 5 proxy) if you want to utilize SOCKS proxies since it is more secure.

_How to Use Antidetect and Proxy_

*Using proxies*, you can:

Using profile software. Some people make money through affiliate programs, portals, and other services that need you to continually create fresh pages for the keys. You will want a large number of secret proxies that have not yet been discovered by search engines in order to gather the semantic core on the stream. Additionally, servers are required for any large volume jobs and for content processing. The primary IP may be used while working in one thread, but only if it is dynamic. It is best to avoid using a static IP since you would then need to use a VPN even in Google, which constantly demands the blocking of IP addresses.
Getting around the anti-fraud system. You should presume that a single IP address is only used for one account when accessing websites like Facebook or Google Adwords. Otherwise, blocking your profile won't take long. Additionally, if your IP address has already been blocked from accessing your account, the following violation detection and subsequent blocking will happen significantly faster. These services have their own "Blacklist," or database, which contains the addresses of people who have been blacklisted.
Play the part of an actual user. It is necessary, for instance, to write reviews or engage in affiliate marketing. It is crucial to keep in mind that using merely proxies won't be sufficient to hide all of your data. This is due to the fact that websites look at a variety of other factors in addition to IP addresses, such as information about your device, screen settings, time zone, language, etc.
Multi-accounting. The establishment and usage of numerous accounts is a need for almost all online activities. Each profile is given a distinct IP address by the proxy, removing any possibility of rule violations and preventing blocking.
How to Choose Proxy for Antidetect Browser

When it comes to choosing a proxy for an antidetect browser, there are a few things to consider.

First, you need to make sure that the proxy you choose is compatible with your browser and operating system.
Second, you need to make sure that the proxy has a good reputation for speed and reliability. Third, you need to make sure that the proxy supports the features you need.
Here are a few tips to help you choose the best proxy for antidetect browser:
Make sure the proxy supports the features you need.
Ask around for recommendations from people you trust.
Make sure the proxy has a good reputation for speed and reliability.
Do some research online to find reviews of the proxy.
Make sure the proxy is compatible with your browser and operating system.
Contact the proxy provider and ask any questions you have.
Make sure you understand the terms of service before you sign up.
Try the proxy out with a few different websites to see how it works.
Make sure you are comfortable with the proxy before you use it for sensitive tasks.
Always use a trusted proxy provider.
Good news for GoLogin users: you no longer need to look for quality proxy service. The antidetect browser provides free proxies USA, Canada and other countires. Register now and test the browser for free for 14 days (instead of 7) with promo code ANTIKGOLOGIN14*. You can activate the promo code after downloading the browser.*

_Proxy Automatically Detect Settings
_
When you want to securely hide your real IP, you can set up automatic proxy detection on your operating system. However, this is not convenient if you need to switch between proxies or return to the real IP. Moneymakers often find that they have to configure proxy detection manually. And it creates an unnecessary routine. Moreover, using Proxy Automatically Detect Settings may not be enough for complete anonymization on resources with good protection. With the advent of Gologin, this is a thing of the past.
If you don't need proxy detection, use the Gologin anti-detection browser. The Gologin browser is a security oriented browser that uses the Internet user agent name (which a regular browser can be configured to display) to deliver results for requests that you make.

What Else Does the Gologin Antidetect Browser Offer?

Gologin is an excellent anti-detect browser with full functionality for affiliate marketing, SEO, SMM and even cryptocurrency. This browser features a wide range of functionality at a low price. For example, 100 profiles cost only $24 per month. By the way, browser users use free proxies USA.
Gologin is distinguished not only by its price policy, but also by its user friendliness and easy profile creation. You can create profile folders and import accounts directly from the store, work as a team, and store profiles in the cloud. You can even use a bot on Telegram if you need to mass register an account, fill in captchas and more.
_You can test all the benefits of Gologin by using a free 14 day period*! Do not forget to enter the promo code* ANTIKGOLOGIN14 after downloading the program._

----------


## Jonyhol

I have been looking for detailed information about the proxy for a long time...thanks. But are there people who have used free proxies who can share their experience? I use Gologin, but I always bought a proxy separately

----------

